# [X11/tray/taskbar] pypanel 2.2 - NARESZCIE!!

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich!

No coz... czasem uzywam KDE, ale zawsze wracam do mojego poczciwego wmakera. Dlaczego? Jest:

- dziesiec razy szybszy

- estetyczniejszy

- konfiguracja jest banalna

- no po prostu, to jest 'moj wm'  :Wink: 

Windowmaker jest przedstawicielem lekkich desktopow, a tym brak z reguly pewnych cech funkcjonalnych. Wsrod nich leza dwie moje najwieksze bolaczki (do dzisiaj  :Razz: ):

a) taskbar - lubie widziec co aktualnie jest na pulpicie

b) tray - chyba tlumaczyc nikomu nie trzeba....

Po tytule mysle, ze wszyscy juz rozszyfrowali do tego momentu o co chodzi. A wiec - nowy i swiezy pypanel rozwiazuje te dwie niedoskonalosci mojego wmakera!! Nie dosc, ze tray dziala to nie ma problemow z ikonami KDE (testowane na psi oraz - juz nie kde - gdesklets). Przechodzenie miedzy pulpitami nie powoduje juz segfaultow pypanela.

Slowem - wszyscy uzywajacy ascetycznych wm'ow moga sie nacieszyc pozadna obsluga podstawowych cech nowoczesnego pulpitu!  :Smile: 

Ebuild jeszcze nie wszedl to portage, ale mozna sciagnac go chociazby stad:

http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/pypanel.tar.bz2

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## sofcik

Zaraz go przetestuję, bo ta sama rzecz mnie boli w WMach. Jak narazie przyzwyczaiłem się do xftaskbar, zobaczymy czy to się teraz zmieni  :Smile: 

EDIT: Wygląd fajny, nawet super, konfiguracja ciekawa, ala fvwm:)

Jak na chwile obecną mam tylko probloem : taskbar pojawia się tylko na jednym pupicie :/ Jutro postaram sie to rozwiązać  :Smile: 

----------

## Gogiel

A moglbys wrzucic jakiegos screen'a?

----------

## _troll_

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> A moglbys wrzucic jakiegos screen'a?

 

moglbys, prosze:

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/screen/screen_12.jpg

..update..

drugi screen zdjety..... chyba oszalalem...  :Smile: 

..kuniec..

pypanel to polprzezroczysty paseczek, ktory widac na dole zrzutu.

ps. jesli przegladarka bedzie krzyczec, ze link nie dziala, to trzeba poczekac az mi sie ip w dyndns.org podmieni - po jakims czasie bedzie ok.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

mnie sie nawet podoba . thx za ebuild  :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

ps.Troll ile juz czasu siedzisz na tych grzybkach  :Razz:   :Smile: 

(nie moglem sie powstrzymac  :Razz:   :Smile:  )

cheers.

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

> ps.Troll ile juz czasu siedzisz na tych grzybkach  
> 
> (nie moglem sie powstrzymac   )
> 
> cheers.

 

nie wiem.... zdaje sie ze dwa lata.... moze kilka miesiecy wiecej. nie - wciaz mi sie nie znudzily!!! :DDD

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

